# Personal best shellcracker



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Caught my personal best Choctawhatchee River shellcracker yesterday, 1.88 lbs. along with about 30 more. For past couple of weeks nice weather has plenty of folks out enjoying the outdoors. Fishing earthworms on the bottom with a slip cork has been paying off very well


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Bet that was fun to catch. Nice fish!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Wow.Nice cracker.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A dadgum good'un right there !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, nice fish!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang fine cracker

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good Lawd!!
Congratulations


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

FishWalton said:


> Caught my personal best Choctawhatchee River shellcracker yesterday, 1.88 lbs. along with about 30 more. For past couple of weeks nice weather has plenty of folks out enjoying the outdoors. Fishing earthworms on the bottom with a slip cork has been paying off very well


Man what a stud!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine JB!!!! Bet it bent that pole brother!


----------



## ScoutEmUp (Jun 29, 2016)

That was a doormat of a shellcracker and sure good eating with a flair for preparation. Congratulations!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Mighty fine, JB, mighty fine. You have learned something wonderful - how to find/catch shellcrackers when it's not springtime. Are you catching all from the same spot?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Mighty fine, JB, mighty fine. You have learned something wonderful - how to find/catch shellcrackers when it's not springtime. Are you catching all from the same spot?


No, have four different lakes (sloughs/creeks) where we have had success. Some better than others, but crackers in all. The trick in worm on the bottom, for the most part. I'm thinking the unusual warm weather has something to do with it, but when it gets a lot colder will try and see what happens.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

damn, that's a biggun. not you, jb, the fish. lol.
did she have any roe or is that just a fat one?
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Slob!
Congrats


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jack2 said:


> damn, that's a biggun. not you, jb, the fish. lol.
> did she have any roe or is that just a fat one?
> jack



LOL.....both of us are big..... No roe , just fat...


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I haven't freshwater fished in many years but when I did always loved catching and frying up shellcrackers. My friend's mom in Gadsden used to fry them up when I visited and I think they were about the best tasting fish ever. Wish she was still around. You did a great job catching them.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Thats fantastic. I miss shellcrackers!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

You've been crushing them JB good job!


----------

